# 20 Gallon long flow



## SomethingFishy16 (Apr 1, 2016)

Do I need flow in such a small tank? 

I have noticed a lot of algae and dirt(or whatever you call it) building up on the rocks. 

What are the pros and the cons and is the aquaclear powerhead 20 good?


----------



## FrankB (Jan 29, 2016)

What type of filtration are you using?

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## SomethingFishy16 (Apr 1, 2016)

I am using the HOB Aquaclear 30.


----------



## roostertech (Oct 27, 2015)

Long tank tend to be harder to get proper flow. I would get a bigger HoB or better yet get 2 of them, one on each end offsetting position. Or you can also add extra powerhead like a Koralia 240 (much better spread than most other powerhead).


----------



## SomethingFishy16 (Apr 1, 2016)

I thought of getting a 2nd HOB but the two corners are heavily planted or have rocks in the way of the intake so I don't think that's possible.

Besides why would I want 2? I have 2 bags of the bio media in my filter


----------



## loach guy (Jun 2, 2014)

You could go to a canister filter. Intake on one side, output on the other. You could also try a wavemaker and turn it on for say five minutes at a time. Just long enough to get the debris into the water column.


----------



## steveo (May 25, 2012)

I too have a 20 gallon long planted tank. I have an HOB- Aquaclear 50 on one end. On the other is an Eheim surface skimmer with an 80 gph pump pushing water from the other side. It's outlet is down low. Serves several purposes and works well too!


----------



## SomethingFishy16 (Apr 1, 2016)

steveo said:


> I too have a 20 gallon long planted tank. I have an HOB- Aquaclear 50 on one end. On the other is an Eheim surface skimmer with an 80 gph pump pushing water from the other side. It's outlet is down low. Serves several purposes and works well too!


Cool, can I ask why you have like twice the amount of filtration on your tank?



loach guy said:


> You could go to a canister filter. Intake on one side, output on the other. You could also try a wavemaker and turn it on for say five minutes at a time. Just long enough to get the debris into the water column.


What wavemaker would you recommend?


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

SomethingFishy16 said:


> Cool, can I ask why you have like twice the amount of filtration on your tank?
> 
> 
> 
> What wavemaker would you recommend?


I can't speak for steveo, but there are several reasons to use a larger filter on a tank. 

First off, manufacturers tend to be "very optimistic" about how large a tank the filter will support. 

A larger filter will often have larger or multiple filter pads, so less time between filter cleaning. 

You'll get more flow out of a larger filter, so you may not need an additional powerhead.

If your talking about a true wave maker it's tough to beat the EcoTech Marine VorTech Propeller Pumps, but they are out of sight expensive, and massive over kill in a 20 gal tank.

On my 90 gal planted tank I use the JBJ Oceanstream Circulation Pump/Powerhead and Duo Wavemaker Kit 500 gph. Still over kill for a 20, but a reasonable price. 

For your tank I'd sget something like the Hydor Pico circulation pump, or any other decent pump


----------



## SomethingFishy16 (Apr 1, 2016)

@DaveK 

So if I cleaned up my corners in my tank should I go ahead and get another aquaclear 30? That would be 300 gallons of water being filtered in both corners. I am currently doing about 40% water change every 2 weeks. I also have two bags of the bio media in my current one so I could get the 2nd one cycled really fast. 

(My nitrates only ever go to 30-35 before I change the water, and after I change it stays at about 10)

Would something like this work? I don't want to move my rocks really since it would ruin my hardscape.


----------



## steveo (May 25, 2012)

If you aren't overstocked, the Aquaclear 30 should be ok. I got the 50 since it didn't really cost much more then the 30. I dial it down just a bit, but it really isn't overkill. That said, my keyhole cichlids wind it down at night and feed on the side opposite of the Aquaclear. The Eheim surface skimmer I referenced is great!

Amazon.com : EHEIM Skim 350 Aquarium Filter : Aquarium Treatments : Pet Supplies


It is very functional, keeping the surface really clean, and moving water to eliminate dead spots. I have it on a timer such that it shuts down during feeding periods. Some of the reviews of the skimmer warn against shrimp and small fish getting sucked in. I don't keep shrimp, yet have not had any problems with fish as small as rummy nose tetras.



SomethingFishy16 said:


> @DaveK
> 
> I am currently doing about 40% water change every 2 weeks..


You had noted problems keeping your tank clean. I would recommend completing 30% water changes weekly (including some gravel vac).


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

SomethingFishy16 said:


> @DaveK
> 
> So if I cleaned up my corners in my tank should I go ahead and get another aquaclear 30? That would be 300 gallons of water being filtered in both corners. I am currently doing about 40% water change every 2 weeks. I also have two bags of the bio media in my current one so I could get the 2nd one cycled really fast.
> 
> ...


That would be one way of doing it. Keep in mind that in areas like filtration and water flow, there are many ways to do the same thing, and one way is not necessarily better or worse. It all depends on the individual tank.


----------



## Silvering (Apr 4, 2016)

On my 20L, I stuck my HOB filter on the side of the tank rather than the back. Custom made a cover with sliding pieces of acrylic since I couldn't use a normal glass lid with that configuration. The filter is rated for 55g, so I get plenty of flow all across the tank. (If I were buying a filter again I think I'd go with a slightly smaller one, lol.)


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

I have a 20L high tech heavy planted. I would absolutely buy another 30. I have two 30s on mine and I also have a Sicce Syncra Nano powerhead set to half power. I feel this setup is perfect. You might be able to just get away with the two 30s if your not injecting C02. I needed the extra flow because my atomic diffuser was not dispersing C02 evenly throughout the entire tank. You could also look into the Hydor Evo Pico powerhead. They are pretty cheap. Do NOT get a Koralia Nano 240. It is too strong and the flow is not adjustable.


----------



## irishspy (Oct 22, 2007)

sevendust111 said:


> Do NOT get a Koralia Nano 240. It is too strong and the flow is not adjustable.


(Butting in) Thanks for the tip. I have a similar situation: a 20-long with an AC 50 at one end, not enough flow at the other. Several people recommended the Koralia 240 to me, but I was still worried it was too strong, as well as being unsightly. I'm going to try an AC20 on the other end, first: more filtration is usually a good thing. :angel:


----------

